# Kindle Fire / Nook Tablet question



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm really showing my ignorance here but usually I can ask stupid questions and not be made fun of. I have a Kindle reader and really like it. It has a tiny keyboard below the screen that enables me to write an e-mail or type in the URL for the internet. I'm considering either a Kindle or Nook tablet, but neither of them has a keyboard. But they have much better internet capability than the reader. How does one write e-mails or navigate the web without a keyboard? Or is there a hidden pull down one that I haven't heard about? 
Please be nice -- I'm old and tech challenged.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Hmm, interesting question. I am not planning on buying one, but am curious. Do these have a usb port and can they recognize a usb keyboard or mouse? This touch screen stuff seems really gimmicky.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Looks like you have to get a Blutooth only keyboard for the Nook.
* Nook Color Can Now Use Bluetooth For Keyboards And SIP Calling*
So I would also think that would be for a kindle as well. None have a built in one nor a USB cable the way it sounds.
So it looks like you have to read the specs to see if Blutooth has been activated.
http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/03/11/nook-color-can-now-use-bluetooth-for-keyboards-and-headsets/


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks. I found out that the Kindle Fire will not support an external keyboard, but it has a "virtual" one on the screen when you need it. With only a 7" screen, it will be a tiny keyboard, but at least one could navigate the web, write short e-mails, etc. 

I think I'm going to hold out for a 8" screen on a tablet. I know there are some out there but the reviews haven't been stellar, or they are too $$.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I was reading some about these. Look for Kindle Fire to be quickly rooted and turned into whats basically a tablet computer. The Kindle 4 seems to be well tamper proofed and the hackers so far havent got it rooted.

Each to their own, but unless I was looking for a hobby, I'd just get cheap tablet or laptop and use that. One that I didnt need to go to extremes to hack. I have no problem using my old clunky laptop to read free txt books in bed and it has 15 inch screen. I usually remove battery so bottom of it isnt so hot. Gave like $35 for it.

I wouldnt want any kind of internet device that I had to rely on a touch screen. or teeny tiny keyboard with all keys having several functions depending on order they are used. But thats just me.


----------

